# I'm new here....with Quadruplets...AHHH! Update: We lost 1, now triplets.



## DrGomps

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/913130_10101800467994533_1806785942_n_zps66320773.jpg

I just had my 7 week viability ultrasound and got the shock of my life...OMG!!!

there were 4...though it looks like one is not going to make it...its got smaller sac and a weaker heartbeat. 

the doctors are recommending reduction...I dunno what I am going to do.


----------



## Meezerowner

WOW! :wacko:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my goodness! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## GemmaG

Wow!!! Oh my goodness what a hard decision to make :hugs: wishing you all the best and health and happiness in your pregnancy...... But huge congratulations :hugs: that is one hell of a shock though....Did you conceive the quads naturally?? Xx


----------



## Anidae

Wow congratulations. I recall a thread about 2-3 months ago where a lady was discussing reduction. You might be able to search for it as it might be helpful to you. I think admin closed it in the end and said reduction should be discussed in the ethical losses section of the forum, but it was interesting, especially if you're faced with that heart wrenching decision yourself. 

But regardless of the decision you make congratulations wonderful news xx


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, that is amazing. Congratulations hun. I am sorry it looks like one wont make it :hugs:


----------



## Brightstarshi

keep faith,you will know what to do...follow your heart xx


----------



## GirlattheHelm

OMG! That's a shocker! Congrats on the pregnancy!!!!

I cannot even imagine where your head is spinning let alone being advocated to make a decision on reduction. 

So, first and foremost, just get anchored to the idea of multiples and, you know, _breathing_ again. That is a lot at once...!

As far as the reduction thing - I find it weird doctor's press that issue during the height of an emotional news like quads! Dr. Barbara Luke and Tamara Eberlien cover reduction in their book _When You're Expecting Twins, Triplets or Quads_ so I say read there for real doctor-ly advice. I'd personally say *DO NOT* let anyone rush you into anything. 

Sure, define your timeline for when you need to decide but get on some stable emotional-shock-proof ground afterwards. Talk to those closest to you and to yourself. Talk to people who are willing to LISTEN. Define what YOU need for a bit. And then come back to the topic. Nature may make the decision for you; but that is out of human control. Otherwise, give yourself time to recollect, reflect, panic, enjoy, cry, love, etc-etc. THEN, once you've rode that roller-coaster, if you have to make the decision it's not so much a feeling of being blindsided by choice and emotion but rather the serenity of your decision in a process of a complex pregnancy.

You're getting a front row seat to your own multiples story now. That in itself is exciting and wondrous! Congrats, again! And good luck! 

:thumbup:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Holy cow congrats and good luck w your decision.


----------



## genkigemini

WOW! That is crazy. Massive congrats and good luck with whatever decision is best for you and your family.


----------



## zanDark

wow massive congrats!!! :hugs::hugs::cloud9:

I wish you a very healthy and happy pregnancy :hugs: take really good care of yourself and your little beans :hugs: how amazing!


----------



## Lola_1986

And I thought I was blessed with carrying twins!
wowzers!!! Huge congrats xx
I find it hard to imagine how the docs can put pressure on u 2 have a reduction, always easier 4 sumone who hasn't been in that situation to have an opinion....I say follow ur heart and whatever will be will be.
Good luck decision making xx


----------



## AngelUK

Hi there, 
First of all massive congrats! I real feel for you though having to make a decision like this. It cannot be easy. But whatever you decide I hope all goes smoothly for you and your little ones :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Yay you came over. Welcome to the craaaaazy world of the multiples section. You'll get EVEN MORE support here, every step of the way :flower:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

Sorry you are faced with such a hard decision.

Welcome to the wonderful world of multiples. xx


----------



## sugarplumbum

Blimey, I feel shocked and amazed for you! :flower: How fantastic!

All I can say is don't let anyone push you into anything, take time to let it sink in, take a breath then make those kind of decisions. Although you must be feeling completely shattered with 4 in there!!

xx


----------



## DrGomps

thanks ladies...OMG I am so emotional...

been reading alot about reduction and honestly I don't think I can...I feel guilty but I hope that it naturally reduces to 3...

my in laws are probably going to move to california to new york where we are. Honestly that will be such a huge help.

I am just worried about them being premature...and not healthy. My DD was SO healthy...a good little latcher and was perfect...it makes me sad that I can't provide the same for them...but at the same time...i cannot let them be killed..

I am still having a hard time getting attached...it was funny...before I found out...i had a feeling that I was having a boy...now I have no idea...theres probably a boy in there right?? 

also, this will be my last pregnancy...which kind of makes me sad. 

I did always want 4 kids...I am one of 5, but def not like this...


----------



## Heramys

I'm saying congrats in this forum too! I think you will get more and more to terms with the situation the further along you get. I know all about worrying about medical issues and risks and what if's, as I'm a med student myself (mature student...) I read somewhere that you are a doctor yourself. The information we've got accessible to us isn't really helping to calm anyone down really as we've been fed with all the negatives and not so much the positives in life. It gets a bit tweaked you know. 

I'm trying to block all negative thoughts as I know I'm a bit over analytical and just stay positive. At the end of the day, others have made it in the past and just have faith - you will too! There WILL be a solution and there are so much good and modern technology available these days, so try not to worry about future. :hug::hugs:


----------



## AngelUK

How dreadful to have to hope such a thing but I do understand. I will come and stalk your journal. Sending :hugs:


----------



## jackie2012

Wow congratulations! 
I know it must be overwhelming, I was in shock with twins can't imagine quads.
We have a couple of triplet ladies kicking around here can't remember seeing to many quads though. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...my-bears-pregnancy-triplets.html#post17699115

https://ourtripletstory.wordpress.com/

here's there blogs maybe reading through them will answer some questions for you until they can get on. They have gorgeous triplets.


----------



## Phantom710

Fun to see you over here on these boards. Congrats again :)


----------



## HappiestMom

congrats hun!!! and wow with just clomid! crazy! I hope everything works out for the best and will see you around!


----------



## Bumblebee117

wow, congrats! and as previous posters mentioned, don't let anyone push you into doing something you don't wanna do. Your body will naturally decide how many wonderful babies it can carry and nurture. 

You will be absolutely fine regarding being a parent of multiples, especially if your inlaws are moving closer!! 

all the best, xx


----------



## arj

Congrats! Personally I think you are right on not choosing to reduce, you never know what may happen in the process and also as you say the weaker one may not grow anyway. I was watching Dr Oz yesterday and the McGhee family was on (sextuplets) and they concieved their 6 by using clomid. They chose not to reduce, and she had all 6 babies at 27 weeks and they all survived and she said she is so glad she didn't reduce as she loves each one just the same. They were so cute and were aged 2 on the show, the parents looked happy and sane, just said they worked as a team and got things done. Her total combined weight of all 6 babies was only 7lb5oz (my twins were 12lb combined) so her belly wasnt as big as I was expecting in the photos, and the babies even born at that gestation all lived and were fine. I cant wait to see how things go for you and follow your story!
One thing I can say is: Be prepared to NEVER be under the radar again, people in your town will know you, public will come and talk to you, try and take photos, ask questions... It's bad enough with twins! Just wear dark glasses and dont make eye contact! lol
Good luck and congrats again (very exciting for us twin mums to see someone doubling our effort, mega respect to you!!!)


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats!! How amazing! I truly hope things go the way you would like them to no matter what that is. With support you can do it! Don't underestimate yourself either! It's funny how we can adapt to things we never thought we could manage. Hang in there and know you have all of us to support you and cheer you on during this journey. :hugs:


----------



## Afra7

Congratulations Dear ... :) 
About the one with a small sac, they told us the same about baby B at our 7 weeks ultrasound, but look at us now, at 20 weeks and all healthy and same size .. 
Just take it easy and take good care of your diet :) 
Wish you the best ..


----------



## jogami

Wow congrats! I personally wouldn't reduce and I would let nature takes its course. HOWEVER I am not in your situation and I don't know the risks of you not reducing. Either way I wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Huge congratulations, i am already stalking your journal as you know but i am and really hoping things all work out just fine for you. I second Arj, mega respect for you and how you are coping with this situation so far.. I think 4 babies would be so wonderful, such a gift and one in a million miracle (but of course such hard work too!) but i think you will be fantastic whatever happens xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to the twins/multiples boards!!!:flower:



https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o745/xforeveryoungg/congratulations.png


----------



## DrGomps

thanks ladies...I am so exhausted and moody....my 18 month old is being very difficult at the moment and I am trying to wean...albeit not sucessfully...I am just at my wits end...and my dr just told me I cant work out anymore...which makes me sad. :(


----------



## Kros330

Hi there. We found we were pregnant with triplets At our first ultrasound. The dr came in and immediately suggested we think about reduction. I was already hysterical at the thought of 3 babies and for someone to immediately suggest that was just wrong in my eyes. We went home and talked, cried and were in complete shock. We decided that there was no way we could reduce. They say usually it is the bottom baby and I can't imagine not having my little Hana. We were immediacy transferred to a High risk dr. They told me that unless you reduce to 1 there isn't that great of a benefit/ doesn't reduce the risk. It might be different with quads. I had a very rough pregnancy so I wouldn't base anything on me but I made it to 26+3. All 3 of mine came home healthy with no monitors. They were in the nicu for 114 days and there were some rough days we didn't think the boys would make it. Make sure you drink lots f water and rest a lot!!!! Good luck with your decision and your pregnancy!!

I'm in a couple of really good multiples groups on Facebook who might be ble to give some advice as well!


----------



## Deethehippy

Do you have to wean right away? Did the doctor advise that? Can't you try to do it slowly? Maybe a small feed and reduce the amount of time feeing each day? How often do you feed Josie? It's a shame you can't do it gradually as that would be easier for everyone. xx


----------



## DrGomps

So we lost one of our babies. :cry: Its for the best and def will make things easier for me and the remaining 3, but still sad, to see him/her all still on the monitor...he/she was measuring around 7w2d and had little arm buds....fly high little :angel:

Baby A...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo1_zps76024e5f.jpg

baby B

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo2_zpscb71dd2c.jpg

baby C

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/922883_10101828887456703_1018603860_n_zps10d245f7.jpg

all 3 together...(its hard to get a shot of each baby together so I made my own...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/968992_10101829018843403_703726564_n_zps1d7b218a.jpg

baby C's pic is zoomed in...Baby A wouldn't cooperate and was facing us and the Dr struggled to get the CRL..babies are all measuring the same size though.


----------



## Meezerowner

Sorry for your loss :hugs: - but Im glad it makes things a bit easier for you. Best it happened this way.

Congrats on 3 healthy bubs - scan pictures look great! Has it all sunk in yet or are you still reeling?? :flower:


----------



## Heramys

I'm sorry you lost one. But I'm glad you can relax a bit more now its three and maybe more manageable for you. 
Great pics from thd scan! xx


----------



## GemmaG

I'm so sorry for your loss it's never easy losing a little one regardless of what situation you are in :hugs: just take strength in knowing that your other little 3 babies have the best chance...... Sometimes mother nature just has to make these decisions for us :hugs: xx


----------



## DrGomps

I knew in my heart it would be three...the 4th one measured small from the beginning, but it did have a heartbeat...it was so sad...they spent awhile looking at it....making sure it was dead...they had to confirm...so sad to see him/her all still...he/she had little arm buds and a cute little face. :cry:

But I am super happy but my healthy 3 babies!!! EEKS! Triplets!!


----------



## Proserpina

I am sorry for your loss. It spared you from a hard decision on reduction, but I know it must still hurt. 

Lots of luck to you with the remaining babies though! Triplets is still quite the blessing.


----------



## LoraLoo

Im sorry hun :hugs: Im glad they other 3 babies are doing well x


----------



## arj

Sorry for your loss, you did the right thing in giving that baby the choice to stay or go xxx 

Happy and Healthy pregnancy to the other three and I cant wait to see more pics of them growing!!


----------



## Tasha

So sorry for your loss sweetie :hugs:


----------

